# Notebook spectre i7 processor running slow (ads pop up)



## milton12325 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi y’all,
Lately i have been dealing with a lot of under performance of my notebook. The cause of that is of all the ads which are constantly popping up while browsing. 
Therefore, I have been searching the web for tips and tricks/solutions to get a rid of these pop ups, however with no success.
So now I found this new forum page, and my question is: How can I get a rid of these pop ups and boost up my notebook (i7 processor) performance. Should I reset my laptop and restore to factory settings?
Thanks
Milton


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are most likely infected. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and do those things and post in that section of the forum and not here please


----------



## milton12325 (Aug 25, 2015)

But i do have an norton scanner? Which checked my malwares etc. how can it be i got infected if norton shows im safe/protected.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are many Viruses and Malware that elude Norton. We feel this software is bloated and out of date. You don't need it. You can uninstall it with the Norton Removal Tool. The free *Windows Defender* which is include with Windows 8/8.1 suffices. 
None the less, you are still infected. Or you would not be getting popup ads and low performance.
Please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html and post in that section of the forum and not here.


----------



## milton12325 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey cant find link for malmwares in signature...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It's right here, it's the same link that is in Post *#4*


----------



## milton12325 (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh lol thanks


----------

